# Blushing, voice shaking, sweating...



## IamMefx (Sep 6, 2011)

This doesn't happen to me as often, but when I was in school I used to get really red in the face whenever I got embarrassed. Like if the teacher called on me, I would literally start sweating and feel my cheeks begin to burn. Or if I had to read something out loud in class. My voice would shake, I'd get really sweaty, and I'd turn red. 

It was pretty humiliating, but those were my side effects to my embarrassment. 

And even though I don't blush or sweat anymore, I still have an issue with my voice. It's pretty ironic actually, because when I'm at home I can talk very loudly, so loud that my mom has to tell me to keep my voice down. 

But than I go out in public and suddenly I'm a mouse. I had a job a year ago as a cashier in a cafe, and every time I spoke, I felt like my words were getting trapped in my throat. 

So, what are your side effects to embarrassment?


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

IamMefx said:


> This doesn't happen to me as often, but when I was in school I used to get really red in the face whenever I got embarrassed. Like if the teacher called on me, I would literally start sweating and feel my cheeks begin to burn. Or if I had to read something out loud in class. My voice would shake, I'd get really sweaty, and I'd turn red.
> 
> It was pretty humiliating, but those were my side effects to my embarrassment.
> 
> ...


Its natural. I have the EXACT same thing. Sometimes I would be in line and I would feel my sweat coming on. =(


----------



## olesilentone (Jan 22, 2011)

This is something that has always bothered me. I was never aware of the blushing until it was mentioned on a consistent basis in older grades, but my voice has always been less than "adequate". I have keyed in a bit better as to what is an audible level, but still don't really project my voice. I think I have learned to cope when people ask me to speak louder or that, but still become agitated when they ask why I don't speak louder, as if I have offended them.


----------



## IamMefx (Sep 6, 2011)

oh my god. I haven't been on here in a while 

Anyway, it's encouraging to know I'm not the only one with these issues.


----------



## JeremyRoger (Sep 21, 2011)

I used to have big problems with this. I found the best thing to do is to just accept/ignore it. Think of them as symptoms of the problem, not the problem itself. The same goes for anxiety in general. Accept the symptoms and work on the problem (i.e. negative thoughts and beliefs). Acceptance in general seems to help neutralize worrying (worrying = wishing things were different than they are).


----------



## IamMefx (Sep 6, 2011)

JeremyRoger said:


> I used to have big problems with this. I found the best thing to do is to just accept/ignore it. Think of them as symptoms of the problem, not the problem itself. The same goes for anxiety in general. Accept the symptoms and work on the problem (i.e. negative thoughts and beliefs). Acceptance in general seems to help neutralize worrying (worrying = wishing things were different than they are).


I totally agree. I don't blush as often as I used to, but I realized the systems of anxiety worsen when I think about it too much.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

do u folks drink?


----------



## IamMefx (Sep 6, 2011)

Positive said:


> do u folks drink?


I don't. Why?


----------



## Silverella (Sep 17, 2011)

I used to blush badly when I was in my early teens but not so much now - I have real problems with my voice though. I actually think it's become a cause of my SA as well as a symptom.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

IamMefx said:


> I don't. Why?


GOOD

because it affects anxiety and worsens it. i'm trying to fight the drinking and feel like i'm doing a lot better.


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll still blush on occasion--instant beet red when it does happen. In grade school and high school almost anything would set it off. Happens less now, I think just because I have more life experience under my belt and I'm not in the social pressure cooker of high school. My voice has never been real problem, other than I will mumble every now and then.


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Same thing happens to me. Usually happens when a really cute girl is around or talking to me.


----------



## IamMefx (Sep 6, 2011)

Positive said:


> GOOD
> 
> because it affects anxiety and worsens it. i'm trying to fight the drinking and feel like i'm doing a lot better.


Oh, well, good luck with your progress  Bad habits can be difficult to break! I have a few myself.


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

You have summed it very nicely! These days the blushing is not very often at all, but when it does I just go through the pain and I remember it won't kill me! 

As for the voice, it gets stuck in the throat. Last year I did a course to improve the voice. It was great fun, a good challenge and it really worked. I would never of been able to do that course before my personal development tho!


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Same apart from the sweating.


----------



## purplemota (Oct 8, 2011)

same thing but i also get teary eyed which gets worse when i think that they think im crying.


----------



## cherrycola (Oct 22, 2011)

I would always get bad participation marks in school - even though I always attended - because I would never speak in class. The few times I did, I would blush like crazy and then be so embarrassed about it that I would blush even more.

SA, gotta love it.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I start blushing really bad and getting really nervous every time a guy (other than my dad) starts talking to me.


----------



## WinterIsComing (Oct 12, 2011)

I have suffered from trembling and palpitations when I get nervous since about age 11. 

Not cool.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

When I get really nervous I sweat and it's very embarrassing!


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

lissa530 said:


> When I get really nervous I sweat and it's very embarrassing!


how do u fix this?


----------



## limetree222 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if there is a way to fix it. I've always dealt with it, and it seems to get worse as I get older. I have trouble concentrating on making presentations for college because I dwell on the act of presenting them. It's pretty bad. When I get up in front of everybody I start to feel dizzy and I start to sweat like mad.


----------

